# geforce 9500gt OVERCLOCKING



## OUBERCLOCK MAN (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys whats your 9500gt overclock mines


----------



## blkhogan (Aug 1, 2010)

Impressive clocks you got going there. Congrats.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 1, 2010)

aye great clocks, u using stock cooler?


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 1, 2010)

temps, and benchies?


----------



## OUBERCLOCK MAN (Aug 1, 2010)

nope i am useing a zalman vf1000 

idle 40 c 

load 50 c

windows index score 6.4
fear 2 everything max out i get around 42 fps 
fsx i get 30 fps high settings 
just cuse 2 no aa every thing maxed out 23 fps 
mirrors edge i get 55 fps maxed out no aa


----------

